# Oil filter leaking



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

A few months ago noticed that the oil filter was leaking. It was due for an oil change so didn't worry too much about it. But after the oil change it's still leaking. Don't know if there is some problem with the way it's installed, or if I have a problem with the unit that it bolts into. It's definitely leaking out of the top of the filter. Any ideas?


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

oil sender attached to the holder may be leaking , i have some oil filter holders if needed .


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

What kind of oil pressure do you have? What oil weight are you using? High oil pressure at higher RPM's can push oil past the seal.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd suspect a cracked filter housing. When re-installing the oil pressure switch / sending unit, if you tighten it too much it will crack the housing creating a leak at that point. Oil will run down on top of the filter and make it look like the filter is leaking.

Bear


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Bear, that could be it. Installed new gauges last year that used new sending units. Had it done by someone else. 

Better than a new rear seal, which was my fear was when I first saw the leak.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Once again, have to agree with Bear. Cracked or flawed housing. Oil filters themselves almost_ never_ leak.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Just checked it. Oil all over the top of it. Ordering a new one.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

65gto said:


> Just checked it. Oil all over the top of it. Ordering a new one.


Those threads on the sending unit are tapered so a little Teflon paste hand tighten then 1 1/2-2 turns with the wrench and you are good.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> Once again, have to agree with Bear. Cracked or flawed housing. Oil filters themselves almost_ never_ leak.


Agree with ya, but I had to throw that out there. That 400 I had the oil pressure issues due to the stuck check valve and my adding STP to thicken the oil up to keep any pressure going, seeped oil on top of my filter. I swapped the housings out and changed filter types and still had the same issues. Thought maybe the thickened oil and the high winding RPM's I like to shoot for probably didn't help my situation.

I also am suspect of anything rubber nowadays as they have reformulated many of the rubber items we use and they are a harder rubber and not as flexible/supple as they used to be, so I was thinking the rubber seal (if hard rubber) wasn't making the good seal we used to know. Don't know if any brand is any better any more either.:nonod:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Jim I've been crapping off about the off-shore rubber for years, now. Had nothing but bad luck with it. Bushings, shift boots, tie rod boots, tires, you name it. The original stuff lasted 40 years, the new stuff falls apart in 6 months. Totally unacceptable. You make a good point, but I haven't run into it on oil filter seals.....yet.


----------

